# Drucker-Fax Kombi



## vinc5nt (18. April 2002)

Huhu,
ich hab keine Ahnung ob hier welche in Ahnung in dem Bereich haben aber egal.

Ich wollte Fragen ob sich wer auskennt oder Erfahrungen mit Drucker/Scanner/Fax Kombis hat, die was taugen und wo man auch ohne schwierigkeiten und zu hohen Preisen (à la Lexmark) Patronen kriegen kann -> Marken Kombis 

Ich hab bei Karstadt mal irgendson teil von hp gesehen sah gut aus ... aber aussehen ist nicht alles, auf die inneren Werte kommt es an.
Haben die Teile weniger dpi als standart drucker ? und wieviel dpi sind zu Zeit gängig ? 




Vielen Dank


----------

